# Autosport 10th - 13th January



## john182rs (Oct 25, 2012)

Same as usual, is anyone off here going to the autosport show this coming week?

I shall be attending on the 10th just so I do no have to mix with the pesky public!


Also, product retailers (detailing stuff) are going to this as I am still after a few things...


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm going to be one of the pesky public on Sat!:wave:

Ultimate Finish, Autofinesse, Autoglym & Swissvax are all there and you should be able to purchase stuff from them. Kleers are going but mainly as a manufacturer.

And don't forget that Miracle Shammy and Mer will be there as they are every year....:tumbleweed:


----------



## john182rs (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks like I will need to take a ton with me for supplies


----------

